# file number



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm apply for a PR from Malaysia as a skilled worker. My background is in IT.
I sent my application last year in August to Nova Scotia in Canada. I checked my bank for the bank draft payment and I found it was cashed in October last year. I'm still waiting for the file number. I remember I read somewhere that it takes about 3 - 4 months to get a reply from the CIC office with a number. Please may I know if somebody had a similar experience - should I call them or just keep waiting ?

thanks,
k


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

kccc said:


> Hi,
> 
> - should I call them or just keep waiting ?
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, waiting without much feedback from CIC was normal for us over the two years it took to get our visas. If your check was cashed I'd say it's just a matter of time, be patient. If you absolutely need to contact CIC then I'd say try e-mail, we eventually got a response after checking to ensure they received an updated personnel history form. 

I know it's tough to wait, but as long as you're on the list and filed all the forms correctly it's just a matter of time.


----------



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Snodge said:


> Sorry to say, waiting without much feedback from CIC was normal for us over the two years it took to get our visas. If your check was cashed I'd say it's just a matter of time, be patient. If you absolutely need to contact CIC then I'd say try e-mail, we eventually got a response after checking to ensure they received an updated personnel history form.
> 
> I know it's tough to wait, but as long as you're on the list and filed all the forms correctly it's just a matter of time.


Thanks Snodge,

At least I know now this is normal. Appreciate your response.
I guess the earliest I can get my visa is in 2011/2012.

K


----------

